# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  South East Asia

## South East Asia

Hi there.

I am travelling to South East Asia in January 2011 for up to 6 months, I was wondering if anyone had any tips for travel in that region, if there was anywhere I shouldnt miss, how easy is it to withdrawn cash, and roughly how much cash should I carry 'just in case'?


Thanks alot for all replies!

----------

